# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  Nokia 101 Solution

## mohamed73

*LCD ways*

----------


## mohamed73

*SIM Solution*

----------


## mohamed73

*Dead set or not on with battery*

----------


## mohamed73

*Insert Sim Ways* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*MIC Problem* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*MMC Problem* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Network Problem* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Not Charging* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Ringer Speaker Ways* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك

----------


## اسعد كزار

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

_انتظرونا ان شاء الله قريباااااااااااااااا_

----------

